

Fred Wilson on CEO Coaches and Mentors - cwtann
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/08/the-ceo-mentor-and-coach.html

======
mgrouchy
For us up-and-comers(ie/ not CEO or founder of a startup) working at an early
stage startup its a great opportunity to hopefully learn the ropes and learn
much of the tools that you would need to be a successful CEO in the future.

